# Runny Honey



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

As I've been suffering from a really bad chest infection and tracheitis the past few weeks I was told to take honey in water from my GP. However the last couple of days I've just been having a teaspoon to go to bed and a teaspoon on a morning to ease my chest (not in water) but today it's really cured my constipation. However not sure what it will do to the waist line and my weight!Just thought I'd share this.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, that's quite interesting... I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, honey has been used to ease many kinds of ailments since ancient times (I mean, really far back, like 5000 yrs B.C.) and is documented in many cultures (as well as modern alternative medicine) to have a mild laxative effect.http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/2002-...66328.Gb.r.htmlThe ancient Chinese and other Asians use a combination of honey and sesame to heal mild to moderate constipation. Other herbs were added when C is severe (sorry I don't remember what they added anymore).Glad that you've found something that works for you CherrieP.S. -- herbs can be really strong, so before you decide to go into an Asian market and buy supplements for constipation, please do ask for their ingredients and then talk to your dr to make sure things are safe for you. Although honey alone is probably very safe if your gut can take the sugar in it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I've had to cut it back a bit today as I was going too much but it's good that I've not had to use senokot this week at all.I've been told in the past to mix honey in natural live yoghurt - maybe that might help those who can't take the sugars if they get gut problems.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

PSOne other thing I noticed when having honey was it really cured the stomach bloating.Cherrie maybe you could answer this one - is it something to do with the fructose/sugars in it - can't remember the name of what I'm trying to say but it's found in prebiotics and some breakfast cereals.Or if not why would it stop stomach bloating?


----------



## Mistral (Jan 17, 2008)

I read today that there is an enzyme in honey that helps digest carbohydrates.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Janet and MistralI just checked, the sugar in honey contains both glucose and fructose -- the only difference between honey and table sugar is that the latter is highly processed while honey only takes one processing step (heating to prevent from crystallization). As a result it has preserved some vitamins and minerals (and raw honey - which is the one that crystallizes and gets cloudy - has a lot of enzymes in it) that may aid digestion -- which is probably why it makes your bloating feel better despite the fact that sugars usually make IBS worse. Here's a wikipedia link about honey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HoneyAnd yeah, finding the amount that works best is important -- cos going overboard can make BM's looser than desired -- natural products and herbs, contrary to popular beliefs, can be very strong.Hope it continues to work for you, Janet. And Mistral hope it'll work for you, too, if you've decided to give it a try Cherrie


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

CherrieIs honey safe to take though as I do worry about the sugar in it and what it might just do to my weight. And what's the big deal about Manuka honey as everyone raves about this - what's different about MH as opposed to shop bought runny honey?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Janettaking 2 teaspoons of honey daily won't make you gain weight, because honey unlike table sugar has vitamins and minerals that can help the body to metabolize sugars/fat better and as a result people who eat a small amount of honey (even everyday) won't gain weight -- if you're worried, you just need to keep your daily activity level and do not decrease it or if you haven't already, get into the habit of doing some mild exercise, like walking, biking, yoga, pilates, tai-chi, or etc... Here's a link explaining in more detail about how eating a little bit of honey can even prevent people from getting overweight: http://searchwarp.com/swa289840.htmAlso, Manuka honey is made from bees in Australia/New Zealand who largely only get nectar from Manuka bushes (more commonly known as Tea Trees) -- it has very high anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties. Here's a Wikipedia page with more explanations: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monofloral_honey. And I personally can testify the amazing antibacterial properties of Tea Tress, though it's not really related to my IBS -- ever since I began to use Tee Tree Oil (Thanks to Mark (Overitnow) who recommended this) for my acne, my face has been feeling better and better (knock on wood) and I use it for all sorts of cuts and wounds from yard work etc, very good stuff. I haven't used active Manuka honey for my IBS yet as I just found this info today myself -- it looks like it is used by some people for acid reflux, ulcers, and IBS ... Hmmm... maybe I'm going to give this stuff a try, too, dunno if IBS-Ders can also eat honey, though... (just for comic relief, I kidded with hubby today asking him if they sell honey that's not too sweet, and we had such a good laugh)... Seriously though, I'm so glad you've found runny honey to be helpful -- hope you'll find the kind that works best and hope things continue to look up for you Cherrie


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Cherrie - think I might just try the Manuka Honey as I've recently and still am have been quite ill with a chest infection, then tracheitis which started at the beginning of December. I'm still off work as my breathing is still not back to normal (tight chest, pain in the back etc.). and neither am I back to what I would call "my normal self". The last few weeks have been a nightmare and my Dr told me to take honey in warm water. The only good to come out of this nightmare has been that I've finally stopped smoking and although I had cut down drastically to about 5 per day (I know I shouldn't even have had them) since Wednesday I've stopped completely (this was after getting the results of a Chest X Ray which scared me absolutely stupid but has been the fright I needed to finally stop). And believe it or not I'm finding it very easy, had no cravings, no replacing cigs with sweets and not even thinking about them even though my partner smokes. So I'm pleased that I've finally quit but should have done it years ago. However I did find that a ciggie on a morning did help with the constipation issue so was a bit reluctant to stop because of this but at the end of the day it was a case of I HAD to stop! (Hey the money I'm saving I cannot believe!)When I'm what I class "normal" I do exercise it's just at the moment I've not really got much energy but I feel that things are starting to improve - and can't wait for my chest and everything else to be back to normal for me.One other question - I have posted this as a separate topic - but you may be able to help. I'm sure other people experience this too - why is it before I have a BM I tend to get very hot, sweaty and panicky then once I've been to the loo I'm fine. It's almost like I'm having panic attacks - I find this strange and wondered if anyone else has this and what is it? Thing is I don't get this feeling when I use senokot - only with the honey and FruitEze? Strange or what!All I need to do now is find a level of honey which is comfortable for me to keep having BM's. The last few days I've been having honey on a night and some FruitEze on a morning. But even FruitEze I don't think works as well as the honey.To produce BM's when eating honey Cherrie would you know is it best to have it on a morning or is taking it on a night better?Sorry for the questions - but you seem to have a lot of knowledge and experience. And hey thanks for your help - much appreciated.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Janet ~It's totally okay, I like answering/discussing questions, so no worries For the sweating and panick attack, I'm really sorry, I really don't know... I have IBS-D, so I don't have a personal feel of what people with C actually experience -- maybe it is related to how much effort IBS-Cers have to put into this in order to have a BM, so like with repeated experience the brain-gut connection thing kind of expects huge efforts and then the nerves in the bowel react? It's just a guess, though... If fuitEz makes this more severe, then maybe you might want to ask your dr and see if s/he can recommend something else?I read online that it's best to take honey twice a day both in the morning and at night (one teaspoon at each time). It makes sense cos at night it eases the throat and the stomach, and in the morning it kinda works with the stomach to give better BM's. Also, if your stomach is OK with it, drinking a whole glass of room-temp water before eating anything will make it easier to have a BM.And hey, don't hesitate to write if/when you have more questions or just wanna post an update or something Cherrie


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Cherrie and thanks for the links - some interesting reading regarding the different kinds of honeySometimes I used to put honey on cereal but I noticed that when I had a teaspoon first thing on a morning followed by a cup of coffee before I ate anything else this worked best. Strange how putting it on my cereal didn't seem to have the same effect.I can certainly recommend it for chest problems as when I had the tracheitis my Dr said antibiotics wouldn't do me any good and suggested the honey - so then I was putting honey in boiled water - leaving it to cool and then drinking it.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

janetmtt, thanks for the advice, never heard of that before, I was taking honey&lemon hot drink last few days for my cough, but I'll try just honey itself without water, see if it works. thanks!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Poor KiwiWell let us know how it goes.


----------

